# Options for worn leather seats



## kfzmeister (Apr 16, 2004)

I've got an '02 passat with elec tan leather seats. What are my options for re-upholstery?
I've checked ebay and vortex for decent used seats/ upholstery yet scarce....


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Before you jump to reupholster completely, try treating them. I just refinished my leather seats on my Corrado using Doc Bailey's leather products. They were really scuffed and worn, and the conditioner/cleaner/dye made them look brand new. Came out so well I decided to start treating my R32 interior with the same stuff, to keep it nice. 

https://www.leatherclear.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi?template=2&page=dochome.htm


----------



## kfzmeister (Apr 16, 2004)

Thank you for the tip. I will try and let you know.


----------



## 12string (Feb 9, 2009)

Mine are ripped, no fix in a bottle for me! 

I found this site: 

http://www.autoseatskins.com/volkswagen-golf-katzkin-leather-s/179.htm 

I'm not sure if it would cost the same to take it to a shop.


----------



## Yuan (Apr 6, 2012)

12string said:


> Mine are ripped, no fix in a bottle for me!
> 
> I found this site:
> 
> ...


 In my opinion, you can check out the prices and make a comparison. 

It should not be too big.


----------



## Yuan (Apr 6, 2012)

g60racer said:


> Before you jump to reupholster completely, try treating them. I just refinished my leather seats on my Corrado using Doc Bailey's leather products. They were really scuffed and worn, and the conditioner/cleaner/dye made them look brand new. Came out so well I decided to start treating my R32 interior with the same stuff, to keep it nice.
> 
> https://www.leatherclear.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi?template=2&page=dochome.htm


 I treat my leather seats from time to time with leather cleaner and conditioner. 

Can get a set from those car accessory shops. Plenty of them and wide variety of choices to choose from.


----------



## kfzmeister (Apr 16, 2004)

kfzmeister said:


> Thank you for the tip. I will try and let you know.


So, i ordered from Doc Baileys and it took a month for them to send me a 4oz bottle!!!!
The stuff worked pretty well, but while waiting i happened to come across another brand leather cleaner in my garage and that stuff works the same as Doc Baileys.
I paid about $23 for that little bottle and am really disappointed, it did work well, though and am happy with the results. Thanks for encouraging me to clean up those seats. :thumbup:


----------

